# Document Name mismatch: ACS for Visa 189



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a question about documentation:

There is a mismatch in my name in different documents:

1} In Passport it is NAME_1 NAME_2 INITIAL_EXPANDED_1 INITIAL_EXPANDED_2


2} In Degree Certificate and Marks Cards it is: 

NAME_1 NAME_2 INITIAL_*NOT_EXPANDED*_1 INITIAL_*NOT_EXPANDED*_2

3} In my reference letter it is:

NAME_1 NAME_2 INITIAL_EXPANDED_2 

(I had given my company full name, but they have only taken above format in the records)

What should I do in such a scenario ?


----------



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

srghvn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question about documentation:
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any information about the above question?

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

As long as diac is able to figure out all of the names belong to the same person, you should be fine.
When you fill form 80, you can include all variations of your name. Additionally an affidavit stating all names belong to the same person will do the job.


----------



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi snarayan,

Thank you for replying.

I was thinking - I can get my last name changed in company records - so that it matches the name in the passport. 

i.e from *NAME_1 NAME_2 INITIAL_EXPANDED_2* TO ---->>

*NAME_1 NAME_2 INITIAL_EXPANDED_1 INITIAL_EXPANDED_2*


This way my reference letter can show my full name as in passport. Only thing is, my pay slips and Form-16 to date will have old name i.e *NAME_1 NAME_2 INITIAL_EXPANDED_2* .

But the two documents will be linked by my employee id which is present in both documents. That should be sufficient right ?

Just want to know if I should go ahead and get my name changed in company records or leave it as it is ?


----------



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi guys, any idea on the above? Should I make the change?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't worry changing things now. It's fine and I was told by my agent that diac is quite flexible in this regard as long as all documents are genuine.


----------



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

But what about ACS ? Will they accept it. Should l submit a affidavit to them as well


----------



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Do you have any thoughts on this? Should I submit an affidavit to ACS as well ?

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## gopeshbhutani (Sep 3, 2017)

hello guys,

This is in regards to the query of this thread. I am all set for ACS for me and my wife(both having 7+ years of exp. in IT ) with a confusion that the reference letter given by my wife's previous employer states her name as ABC XYZ, but in all other documents, it is ABC KUMARI.

So shall get this changed from the employer, which will consume some more days. Or get a statutory declaration from a senior employee of her on stamp paper?

Or am I good to submit this with the same name ABC XYZ(she is not the primary applicant).

Please reply. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopeshbhutani said:


> hello guys,
> 
> This is in regards to the query of this thread. I am all set for ACS for me and my wife(both having 7+ years of exp. in IT ) with a confusion that the reference letter given by my wife's previous employer states her name as ABC XYZ, but in all other documents, it is ABC KUMARI.
> 
> ...


Is ABC KUMARI her maiden name and ABC XYZ is her married name ?

Cheers


----------



## gopeshbhutani (Sep 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Is ABC KUMARI her maiden name and ABC XYZ is her married name ?
> 
> Cheers


ABC XYZ is her maiden name, but since the start of her education its ABC KUMARI in all her docs even in the marriage certificate and passport.

Its just one employee reference letter used ABC XYZ as her name. will it create any discrepancies? if yes what could be the solution for this problem?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopeshbhutani said:


> ABC XYZ is her maiden name, but since the start of her education its ABC KUMARI in all her docs even in the marriage certificate and passport.
> 
> Its just one employee reference letter used ABC XYZ as her name. will it create any discrepancies? if yes what could be the solution for this problem?


So ABC KUMARI is the name in all her documents then on what basis would the company call her ABC XYZ out of the blue moon.

The salary payments, tax deductions, PF deductions would all have to be done in that name by the company.

How did your wife link the 2 names in her bank and tax records ?
What duration is this experience and how important is this period in your points table ?

Cheers


----------



## gopeshbhutani (Sep 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> So ABC KUMARI is the name in all her documents then on what basis would the company call her ABC XYZ out of the blue moon.
> 
> The salary payments, tax deductions, PF deductions would all have to be done in that name by the company.
> 
> ...


Seems it was the first Job and not sure how they managed to create an id with the name ABC XYX. What ever linked with PAN card says ABC KUMARI for ex. on first page of form 16 it says ABC XYZ and on the second page TDS traces they have mentioned it as ABC Kumari.
I have created an affidavit specifying both the names are her and attested her.

will this suffice or any other action is required?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopeshbhutani said:


> Seems it was the first Job and not sure how they managed to create an id with the name ABC XYX. What ever linked with PAN card says ABC KUMARI for ex. on first page of form 16 it says ABC XYZ and on the second page TDS traces they have mentioned it as ABC Kumari.
> I have created an affidavit specifying both the names are her and attested her.
> 
> will this suffice or any other action is required?


What is the period of this experience?

Cheers


----------



## gopeshbhutani (Sep 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is the period of this experience?
> 
> Cheers


3 years


----------

